# limerick = λίμερικ, λιμερίκι, ληρολόγημα



## nickel (Nov 18, 2010)

Έχουμε ήδη δημοσιεύσει το κλασικό λίμερικ:
There once was a lady from Niger
Who smiled as she rode on a tiger
They came back from the ride
With the lady inside
And the smile on the face of the tiger.​με την προειδοποίηση ότι τίγρεις δεν υπάρχουν κανονικά στην Αφρική!

Εδώ μάλιστα είχα αναρτήσει και δεκαεξασέλιδο με ωραία λίμερικ του Λιρ.

Σε ένα άλλο νήμα είχα καταθέσει ένα πρόχειρο λίμερικ σχετικό με το θέμα του νήματος:
Ήταν κάποτε μια πατινέζ απ’ την Ουψάλα
που, όλοι το ’λεγαν, ήταν πολύ κουφάλα.
Στο τεχνικό έπιανε μόλις δέκα εξήντα οχτώ
αλλά κάτι έκανε μετά στο μουλωχτό
και το καλλιτεχνικό της συγκινούσε και Κωστάλα.​
Τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν σήμερα για τα λίμερικ από την πρώτη του δημοτικού. Στο συνημμένο έχω δισέλιδο από το βιβλίο με δύο σεμνά λιμερίκια, το δεύτερο του Σεφέρη, που εξελλήνισε και το όνομά τους.

Κάπου είχα μεταφράσει και ένα κλασικό του Λιρ:







There was an Old Man with a beard,
Who said ‘It is just as I feared! –
Two Owls and a Hen,
Four Larks and a Wren,
Have all built their nests in my beard!’

Ήταν μια φορά ένας γέρος με γενειάδα
Που είπε: «Τι την ήθελα τόση, τη ρημάδα;
Δυο μπούφοι και μια κίσσα
τρεις γλάροι και μια νήσσα
χτίσαν φωλιά στη δική μου τη γενειάδα!»​
Για τα περαιτέρω, θα πάτε στου Σαραντάκου, που έχει στήσει λημέρι με λιμερίκια (όπου παρατηρώ και τον νεολογισμό _ληρικός_):
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/11/18/limericks/


----------



## sarant (Nov 18, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό, ήταν παράλειψή μου που δεν έψαξα κι εδώ για λιμερίκια.
Έβαλα το λινκ και μάλιστα λιμερικοειδώς:
_Στο φόρουμ που το λεν Λεξιλογία
ανέβηκε ποστ με μεγάλη αξία
για τα λιμερίκια
λοιπόν πιτσιρίκια
διαβάστε το χωρίς αργοπορία:_

Να με συμπαθάς συνονόματε, αλλά με Λίγγρη και τίγρη δεν μου έβγαινε :)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Ήρθε μια μέρα ένας δράκος
φύσηξε σαράντα φωτιές κι έγινε ράκος
Του έφυγε το δρ-ού και το α 
τα 'ψησε σαν τηγανητά αβγά
Κι από τότε ονομάστηκε Σαραντάκος!


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2010)

Sarant, για να σου βγει η τίγρη, μην ξεχνάς τον λίγρη.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Τώρα ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος για να το βάλω, αλλά επειδή μιλάμε για λίγρη και τίγρη, το μυαλό μου πήγε απευθείας σ' αυτό http://www.eastoftheweb.com/short-stories/UBooks/LadyTige.shtml, το οποίο αποτελεί και ένα πρόβλημα λογικής τελικά απ' ό,τι διαβάζω. 

Και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και από τη Σίλβια Πλαθ σ' αυτό: http://www.e-poema.eu/view_foreign_text.php?id=111

Αν θέλετε, τα μετακινούμε φυσικά... όπου κρίνετε εσείς, αλλά διαβάστε τα και τα δύο, καθώς έχουν ενδιαφέρον... Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2010)

Του Τίβερη αν ρίξεις τα νερά στον Λίγηρα
πάλι δεν φτάνεις τη ροή του Νίγηρα·
στις όχθες που έχουν και οι τρεις
τίγρη και λίγρη δεν θα δεις·
αν και μπορεί νικέλιο να βρεις στον Λίγηρα


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Ήταν μια φορά ένας Λεξιλόγος
των λέξεων σωστός παθολόγος
Αστράφτει και βροντά 
με της γλώσσας λάθη χτυπητά
και τελικά τον κουράρει ψυχολόγος. 

Για όσους είναι και στο facebook υπάρχει ένα γκρουπ αφιερωμένο στα λιμερίκια.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2013)

...
Limerick Writers - The Two Ronnies






*Ronnie Barker rewrote 'boring' book of Lear limericks* 

A book of Edward Lear's limericks that comedian Ronnie Barker changed to make funnier is expected to sell for around £1,500 at auction. The Two Ronnies star wrote his own versions of the poems alongside Lear's in The Book of Nonsense, first published in 1846.

Barker was apparently disappointed by the poet's use of the same word at the end of the first and last lines.
He wrote an introductory limerick calling the verses "boring and drear". It was signed and dated November 2001, four years before his death, aged 76.

It reads 
"There was an old fossil named Lear, 
Who's verses were boring and drear. 
His last lines were worst - 
just the same as the first! 
So I've tried to improve on them here."






Nearly all of the book's 112 illustrated limericks had been annotated by Barker, with most having Lear's last line crossed out and replaced.
...
Other improvements on Lear's work include him changing the end of 
"There was an Old Man of the Dee, 
who was sadly annoyed by a flea; 
When he said 'I will scratch it', 
they gave him a hatchet, 
which grieved that Old Man of the Dee." 

Barker altered the final line to read, "and cut his leg off at the knee."
...
The auctioneer's website describe it as, "an extraordinary and unique item, associating two British masters of comic language and wordplay." "The pen used by Barker is the same throughout," it continues. "Suggesting that this was a minor diversion carried out in a short space of time, rather than a serious project to come up with the best possible final line."

The website also proposes that by the end of the book, the Porridge star had grown tired of the activity. 

"There was a Young Lady of Clare, 
who was sadly pursued by a bear, 
when she found she was tired, 
she abruptly expired, 
And so do these rhymes - in despair!"'


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2014)

Αttributed to Leigh Mercer:






A dozen, a gross, and a score
Plus three times the square root of four
Divided by seven
Plus five times eleven
Is nine squared and not a bit more.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 4, 2015)

Ερχόμουν φουριόζος να αναρτήσω το μαθηματικό λιμερίκι, και ο δόκτορας το έχει ήδη ανεβάσει εδώ και ένα χρόνο και βάλε 
Ας συμπληρώσω λοιπόν ένα άλλο πολύ γνωστό ποιηματάκι, που απέκτησε πολλές συνέχειες, μερικές από αυτές σόκιν, και κατέληξε να είναι συνώνυμο του πονηρού ποιήματος:
There once was a man from Nantucket
Who kept all his cash in a bucket.
But his daughter, named Nan,
Ran away with a man
And as for the bucket, Nantucket.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2015)

...
And as for the bucket, it sucketh.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2015)

There was a young lady named Bright
whose speed was far faster than light
She set out one day 
in a relative way
and returned on the previous night
(το απαγγέλλει και ο Cumberbatch ως Hawking)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2015)

This guy, dharv was a translator
presenting the rhymes like an orator
if this doesn't work out ok
many have heard him to say
he wants to become an exterminator


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2015)

Χαχα! Όχι και orator (για τα υπόλοιπα, καμία αντίρρηση)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2015)

Η κυριότερη εναλλακτική ήταν _juggling some funds like α speculator_...


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2015)

Μπα, ούτε έτσι σώζεται. Τίποτα με _operator, manipulator - working as a word manipulator_, ξερωγώ :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2015)

He wants to become a smooth operator.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2015)

There was a guy called Dharv — a translator—
Who always did things now rather than later.
If this didn’t work out,
he wouldn’t freak out.
He could always move on to things greater.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2015)

...
There once was a friendly translator
—nicknamed Dharv much, much later—
He always was cheery
his mood never dreary
until meeting a darn alligator

That gater was then always smiling
'cause Dharv in his guts was residing
He was joy to behold
until he got old
and Dharv once again was presiding

along with the lady from Niger





Sing it!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2015)

Χαχαχαχα!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dharvatis (May 23, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αttributed to Leigh Mercer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το μαθηματικό λιμερίκι του δόκτορα έχει και αντίλογο:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2017)

Ε, ας το έχουμε και κανονικά:






Integral zee squared dee zee
From one to cube root of three
Times the cosine
Of three pi over nine
Is the log of the cube root of e.


----------



## Neikos (Nov 13, 2017)

Ας βάλουμε και ένα μόνο με σημεία στίξης :

% , & —
+ . ? /
” :
% ;
+ $ [ \


Percent comma ampersand dash
Plus period question mark slash
Quotation mark colon
Percent semicolon
Plus dollar sign bracket backslash

(David Morice, 2012)


----------

